# Song Choice Mafia VI: Bullet's Remix [Night 0]



## Sylph (Oct 6, 2012)

_~"But this is how I bleed, and we ain't gonna stop now"~_​
It was common knowledge what has happened within those walls, the blood house that has claimed so many of the young songs before their time. The Show house has become the host of many tragedies and a plot device for a fair share of horror plots in plays. It stands, reminding those that have escaped that it was not a nightmare, but a reality where their friends have fallen by their own hands and choices. They are haunted by the pleas of the innocent, the laughter of the guilty and the hunger-filled roar of the Beast.

None has ever returned to those walls after their first appearance, wishing to disappear and forget their sins and nightmares. Some have spoken warnings to whomever would listen, encouraging them to stay away from the death trap that holds a unholy power of the Songs.

When the Shadows came, first at the lead of Unfurl, then later to claim even him, the Beast had settled and was lulled into a sleep by the fallen of late. A brief moment of peace was had, the growls of the Beast no longer ringing in the night.

But not all plans succeed, as the Beast has begun to stir again. Under the guise of slumber, it has claimed one of the Shadows and turned them into the next "Host" of the Showhouse, tasked to lure other songs to their deaths. It has grown fond of the sacrifices attempts of survival with powers grants by past Hosts, grown accustomed to the taste of betrayal and fear in the fallen. With its chosen Host, it awaits its next meal.

Unknown to the Host however, another figure has entered the Showhouse looking to end the deaths of the innocent from the evil residing in this cursed place. Working from the Host's blind spots, this figure has equipped the next round of Songs with a power to help them survive long enough to fight back what the Showhouse throws at them. By taking the 'birth' song of a Songsona, they have remixed it with that of another song in the world untouched by the evils of the Showhouse and the Beast.

Wishing them luck, the figure slips into the depths of the Showhouse, the faint stage-light glow glinting off a gun.

--------------------------------------------

-48 hour phases. Extensions might be given if deemed necessary.
-There is no restriction on abstains.
-Out-of-thread communication is NOT allowed.
-Be active! I will do inactive kills. If there's any reason you can't participate let me know ahead of time if you can.
-Have fun guys, really that's what this is for.


----------



## Sylph (Oct 11, 2012)

The sun's ray break through the windows, sending the shadows scattering back to their lairs. It felt like a long night to those that tried to survive the night, but at last it has ended.

As the Songs crept back to the main stage of the Showhouse, it wasn't long before they found the first body. Hanging from the wires of a fallen stage light, her nails looking like they clawed at the attack, was Blown Away. Carefully taking her down from the wires, the Song laid her out and tried not to cringe. This could have been them, they could be next.

A rumbling rang out in the Showhouse, the windows rattling as a tremor shifts under their feet. At the back of the main stage, glowing blue eyes watch them silently. The air then is filled with another sound, this time of static from a microphone turning on. Turning their attention to the ceiling, they can faintly see a figure standing in the rafters with a Mic.

"You've survived the night, or rather most of you did. You don't know me nor will I waste time with that, but you need to focus on finding the 'Choosen'. The Beast there won't attack you, its watching the show and will take the one you kill along with the body of Blown Away for its meal. Figure this out quick, we don't have all day to waste away...lives, yours, is at stake."

*Zora is dead. She was Innocent
48 hours to discuss and lynch*


----------



## Flareth (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone have any leads yet?


----------



## Wargle (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't have much besides disappointment


----------



## OrngSumb (Oct 12, 2012)

I got nothing. Should we abstain?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, it's day one. When do we ever not abstain on day one?

yeah yeah first days are boring.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm gonna *abstain*.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 13, 2012)

*Abstain*


----------



## Zexion (Oct 13, 2012)

*abstain*


----------



## Wargle (Oct 13, 2012)

*Abstain.*

I don't like first days. Either no one has anything and we abstain, or no one has anything and someone gets really paranoid and we lunch. Either way, bad,


----------



## Phantom (Oct 14, 2012)

Wargle said:


> I don't like first days. Either no one has anything and we abstain, or no one has anything and someone gets really paranoid and we *lunch.* Either way, bad,


Those, or people get called out mafia and get lynched.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 14, 2012)

Wargle said lunch. We should lynch her.

*Crapstain*


----------



## Wargle (Oct 14, 2012)

VM suggested we lynch. We should lynch him


----------



## OrngSumb (Oct 14, 2012)

Lunch sounds good. Can we all just be friends and get a nice lunch together?

*Ab stain*


----------



## Sylph (Oct 14, 2012)

The songs, after the mystery voice's warning, talked themselves in circles. They had no leads other than the death of Blown Away, and they didn't want to make a move in lowering their numbers. As the sun started to set, it was clear that nothing would come from this, the Songs turning their gaze back to the darkness where the Beast dwells.

It lets out a soft growl. It wasn't pleased to be jilted from a extra meal, but it is not too concerned as long as it has the one. Its clawed paw extends from the shadows, snatching the body of Blown Away before the sickening sound of its feeding filled the Stage.

Finally, it sinks back into the dark, burrowing back into its lair and waits for the next day to arrive.

"I should say its good you didn't shoot and kill a innocent. I really should, since its my thing to not kill the innocent. But I can't because now you have to wait for another death before you can find the enemy. I'll see you all in the morning...if I haven't been found and eaten that is"

--------------------
*No one died
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Sylph (Oct 19, 2012)

Once more the Songs awaken to the sound of something moving below the floorboards, the Showhouse trembling as the Beast claws its way to the back of the stage within the shadows. One by one they all gather, some more tired than the rest, moving to the stage and warily watches the monster that threatens to devour them all if it so pleased.

Didn't take long for them to find the latest victim, the blood trail where the body was dragged by the Beast was evidence enough. Laying between the claws of the beast, their mouth gaping as a shocked expression is frozen on their face. Those brave enough to take a closer look will find that their tongue had been carved out.

"You've lost another Song. I'd say I was sorry for your loss, but I can't. You wanted more clues, well here's a body...don't let the deaths of now two people go in vain."

*Student of Celestia is Dead. They were Innocent
48 Hours to discuss.*


----------



## Wargle (Oct 19, 2012)

HighMoon said:


> Those brave enough to take a closer look will find that their tongue had been carved out.


That sounds like it has a chance of relevance. Did the victim speak yesterday?


----------



## see ya (Oct 20, 2012)

No. The victim doesn't seem to have spoken yesterday. But apparently the mafias still saw them as a threat.


----------



## OrngSumb (Oct 20, 2012)

Could it maybe have been an oracle?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 20, 2012)

OrngSumb said:


> Could it maybe have been an oracle?


No, I agree with Sunflower - Zero Moment is one of the more established Mafia players, so naturally, if I were mafia don, such experienced players would be my first targets.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 20, 2012)

Hmmmm. Why would the tongue be carved out? Is it even relevant? It may just be Moony having fun describing but it might not be. First Zora. Then ZM. Maybe they're reverse alphabetizing their kills


----------



## OrngSumb (Oct 20, 2012)

If they were  then Zexion would have come before Zero Moment


----------



## Sylph (Oct 29, 2012)

[Alright you guys should have come to some kind of decision by now. You have *24 hours* before I skip. If this becomes a thing I will Modkill]


----------



## Phantom (Oct 29, 2012)

*sigh*

*Abstain*.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 29, 2012)

:(

*Abstain*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll abstain too.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 31, 2012)

*Co-co-co-co-co-COMBO Abstain*


----------



## Sylph (Oct 31, 2012)

The light from the windows withdraw, the Beast reaching its claw out to grab the limp corpse. It doesn't growl but seem rather disappointed at the events that have taken forth. It drags the corpse toward, snatching it up into ts grisly mouth before burrowing back under the floor boards.

As the Showhouse falls quiet, the figure from before moves from the afters back into the shadows. Seems she's also disappointed and doesn't have the energy to say as such. With the last flicker of light drowning in the coming dark, the Songs return to wherever they slept, awaiting the next day to arrive.

*48 Hours for Night Actions*


----------



## Sylph (Nov 3, 2012)

The day dawns, the light slicing through the dust covered windows in attempts to shed light into the inner evils of the Showhouse. The songs stir, gathering once more to make the head count. Again and again, they countd but no matter the time, it came to the same.

They were all there. No one had died.

And the rumbling below begun. The Beast was not going to be pleased.

"congrads. You survived the night. Now find the snakes."
*
No one died.
48 HOURS to talk and lynch.*


----------



## see ya (Nov 3, 2012)

...Oh. Well then. Now what could have happened here? No deaths the night before, no lynches from  yesterday... Doctor block, perhaps?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 3, 2012)

Options for what happened:
- The doctor successfully healed
- An alien was activated
- The mafia is inactive (I would not be surprised if this is true)
- Bulletproof role was targeted
- Mafia was roleblocked
- Some other kind of bastardry

Someone please give us a lead :/


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 3, 2012)

I got shit :/


----------



## Wargle (Nov 3, 2012)

Well that's convenient. As long as no one dies we can win easier. Hopefully it was an inactive mafia, and not an alien.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 3, 2012)

I was silenced the last day (what day are we on? 2? 3?), so hence why I didn't post.

So yeah....maybe an inactive mafia or some sort of roleblock...or an alien.


----------



## Zexion (Nov 3, 2012)

I have nothing. I've had nothing. Hoping a doctor knew how to safe a life. Probally stayed up all night. As long as an alien wasn't activated, the show will go on. 

this is what staying up til midnight does to me. i make bad references.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 3, 2012)

Flareth said:


> I was silenced the last day (what day are we on? 2? 3?), so hence why I didn't post.
> 
> So yeah....maybe an inactive mafia or some sort of roleblock...or an alien.


Flareth, if you were silenced the night before, then you were probably the mafia's target last night.

Now that we know that there is definitely a silencer, can we figure out who isn't talking today?


----------



## Wargle (Nov 3, 2012)

Silncer's around. Maybe that explains why the mafia death a day or two ago had their tongue cut out, and hadn't spoken the day before?


----------



## Sylph (Nov 8, 2012)

The figure from the rafters taps their foot impatiently, looking down at them from the shadows. The Beast also seems less than pleased now. First he awakens to no food, and now the fresh ones are not even trying to give him another meal.

"You may want to hurry up...the Beast seems awfully hungry and if you guys keep chasing your tails it might take a swipe at you. I think you have about another *24 hours before you need to move away from that stage*"


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 8, 2012)

What do we do guys?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, if there was a lead, we'd follow it, obviously.

It's not so late into the game that we can't abstain, but pretty soon we're going to have to figure things out. The lack of discussion doesn't really help, though. The more people talk, the more we can evaluate them. And the less likely it is that bad thing that Moony hinted at will happen.


----------



## Zexion (Nov 8, 2012)

Somethings gotta happen. I have no idea what, though.

*Abstain?*


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 8, 2012)

*Abstain* I guess until something happens or somebody does something that we would lynch for.


----------



## Sylph (Nov 9, 2012)

A deafening roar emits from the Beast, the entirety of the Showhouse shaking to its very foundation. He starts to move forward, as it trying to claw its way from the back when a gunshot rings out.

All is still, even the Beast seems startled. A wisp of smoke curls out of the fresh bullet wound in the floorboards of the stage. With a dismissive grunt, the Beast slips back, disappearing into the darkness.

"Well, good night kiddies. Lets try to wrap this up quicker next time"

*No one Died.
48 Hours for Night Actions.*


----------



## Sylph (Nov 17, 2012)

The creaking of the floor boards were what awoke the songs, the dull echo from far below. The Beast was awake and it was coming for its meal. One by one they rise, moving to the stage and watch as the glow of its eyes glimmer in the dark. Weary of the Beast, the songs stay back further than before. A lucky thing they did.

The Beast let out a deafening roar, claws lashing out and leaving deep grooves in the floor of the main stage.

There was no body for the beast.

*No one Died.
48 to discuss and lynch*


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 17, 2012)

*Wargle*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 17, 2012)

OrngSumb said:


> *Wargle*


Are you claiming cop?


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 17, 2012)

Nope. They were supposed to die last night and obviously didn't.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 17, 2012)

*Vehement Mustelid* would be a better pick, really. If, as you say, Wargle should have died, and did not, there's always the Alien possibility.


----------



## see ya (Nov 17, 2012)

Very true. In this case it might be best to not go with the obvious because an alien sweep is very likely. 

*Vehement Mustelid.*


----------



## Phantom (Nov 17, 2012)

I am very confused. Why are we voting *VM *again? Or Wargle for that matter?


----------



## see ya (Nov 17, 2012)

Somebody let slip that Wargle was supposed to die last night. That probably means alien. 

We have absolutely no leads as no one's died in, like, forever. And since we have to lynch it's as good as any.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 17, 2012)

I just reread the entire thread. There is no such claim or anything. No reason for Wargle to have supposedly died. It's just a thread of abstains, possible silencer brainstorming, and that's it. 

No where does it say that ANYONE was supposed to die, except for OrngSumb's random ass post that explains NOTHING. I'm taking back my vote until they explain why Wargle was supposed to die. 

What I'm saying is, OrngSumb, Sunflower... if you're going to make accusations, have the claim to go with them. You're already making yourself a potential target anyways. Might as well give me a reason to lynch someone.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 17, 2012)

DAMMIT... not Sunflower. Colours.


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 17, 2012)

Wargle was poisoned the night before and didn't die tonight. That's why I want them dead now, nobody escapes my poison


----------



## Phantom (Nov 17, 2012)

Why did you poison them?

If you innocent I mean...


----------



## Phantom (Nov 17, 2012)

Dammit no edit.

I can think of only one _logical_ reason for a innocent poisoning to happen.


----------



## see ya (Nov 17, 2012)

So we either have a poison doctor somewhere or Wargle is the alien. I'd prefer not to take the latter chance.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 17, 2012)

Phantom said:


> No where does it say that ANYONE was supposed to die, except for OrngSumb's random ass post that explains NOTHING. I'm taking back my vote until they explain why Wargle was supposed to die.


????


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 17, 2012)

Wait I missread that WOW I'M SMART TODAY SORRY

But anyway yeah we have en explanation for that now... I'm sticking to my guns though, I have my reasons.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 17, 2012)

Coloursfall said:


> ????


 


Phantom said:


> No where does it say that ANYONE was supposed to die, *except for OrngSumb's random ass post that explains NOTHING*. I'm taking back my vote until they explain why Wargle was supposed to die.


@Sunflower, poison doctor? That's not the logical answer. I'm not even sure that's a _role_. I'm waiting on them to claim.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 17, 2012)

/was ninja'd.

Look people. Explain yourselves. Obviously you know something, either your inspector, follower, /whatever. You've already put yourself OUT THERE by voting for them with such blatant disregard for secrecy. You might as well tell why, otherwise I'm not believing this charade. It just all screams ALIEN!


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm not innocent. But there is enough Mafia left and we had a talk, none of you are close to finding the rest. Even if you off me, more and more will die. Have fun.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 17, 2012)

HighMoon said:


> -48 hour phases. Extensions might be given if deemed necessary.
> -There is no restriction on abstains.
> -*Out-of-thread communication is NOT allowed.*
> -Be active! I will do inactive kills. If there's any reason you can't participate let me know ahead of time if you can.
> -Have fun guys, really that's what this is for.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 17, 2012)

^Prime example of alien baiting. 

^Or prim example of a terrorist. 

Your pick. I vote don't lynch them and let the mafia take care of him. I highly doubt that they've spoken to the mafia because There is no out of thread communication. If they're not mafia, they shouldn't be able to talk to them.


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 18, 2012)

Out of thread communication is allowed for Mafia members. That's for like a doctor to talk to somebody else to see if they're innocent. Mafia talking to each other is one of the core rules of Mafia.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 18, 2012)

OrngSumb said:
			
		

> Out of thread communication is allowed for Mafia members. That's for like a doctor to talk to somebody else to see if they're innocent. Mafia talking to each other is one of the core rules of Mafia.


_I know the rules, I'm not a newbie by any means. _



OrngSumb said:


> I'm not innocent. But there is enough Mafia left and we had a talk, none of you are close to finding the rest. Even if you off me, more and more will die. Have fun.


In this post it's _heavily_ implied that not that you're not a member of the cookie cutter mafia, so to speak. Only the MAFIA can speak to each other. It doesn't go by _alignment_, it goes by _roles_. You're third party. Not a mafia member. Judging by how I sus[ect how these other's are following you, it's a cult. 

You're lying through your teeth.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 18, 2012)

On a side note, if I have _one more typo_ in a post and I can't edit it I _swear _I...*grumble* 

>:|


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 18, 2012)

This isn't just any other Mafia game. Mafia Poisoner was allowed in the Mafia discussions. And that post didn't imply that I was an outsider. It clearly says "we", as in "the Mafia", had a discussion. Not "the Mafia and I, who isn't in the Mafia".


----------



## Phantom (Nov 18, 2012)

OrngSumb said:


> This isn't just any other Mafia game. Mafia Poisoner was allowed in the Mafia discussions. And that post didn't imply that I was an outsider. It clearly says "we", as in "the Mafia", had a discussion. Not "the Mafia and I, who isn't in the Mafia".


 
"But there is enough Mafia left and we had a talk..."

^ Implies third person when referring to mafia. Also refers to a lack of game knowledge. No mafia members have yet been removed from the game. By saying 'there is enough Mafia left', you glance at the not truth that there is a reduced amount of Mafia aligned players that there was when the game began. 

In other words, you're backtracking. 

A further point to the truth that you are not one of the original mafia aligned players, but are, indeed, _something else_. It also glances at the fact that you anticipate your own death, a sign that you are, indeed, eager to die, which would be the intended win path of an activated alien. 


Further on that fact, if you _were_ a standard mafia, you would be a failure anyways. The standard mafia poisoner's kill happens the full day phase AFTER the initial target. So if you targeted them N1 they would would be found dead on D3. (As far as I know, I was a poisoner in the Tales of Symphonia game a while back.) (This would also point to the idea that the mafia have specialized kill roles, which have yet to have shown themselves.) You may, I guess, have just revealed yourself much to the supposed dismay of your fellow mafia, who would, in the terms of a safest approach to not being found out, would vote for you should it come up. They would want you dead, and no association. (unless of course this is a tactic to blind side me, in that case, kudos and good luck.) This has yet to be seen. 

Your move, poisoner.


On a final note, still waiting for Sunflower to explain why she votes for VM.


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 18, 2012)

*Phantom*. Forget Wargle. They can die later. I want you dead now. I know that no Mafia have died yet. Maybe my wording was wrong but we're still at full force. Also, Wargle was targeted awhile back, so they should have been dead by poison by now unless I keep getting roleblocked.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 18, 2012)

OrngSumb said:


> *Phantom*. Forget Wargle. They can die later. I want you dead now. I know that no Mafia have died yet. Maybe my wording was wrong but we're still at full force. Also, Wargle was targeted awhile back, so they should have been dead by poison by now unless I keep getting roleblocked.


Oh really? The 'you pissed me off because you found me out and now I vote to lynch you' trick? I am please to know I pissed you off. You do realize no one's gonna fall for that?

Because you're lying. 

It's always safest to assume* !!ALIEN!!*when you are mafia and a kill doesn't go through. That counts for poison too. So it doesn't make sense that the mafia would let Wargle, or anyone they targetted and didn't get through, to be lynched. It'd be an all around _bad idea._ This further's my point.

I believe, that since this game is moving at a relatively safe and slow pace, that *abstaining*, may be the best option. Let the mafia deal with the 'extra weight' for now.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh m'lawd. I'm late to the party.

After reading through the thread, this is my take on things:

OrngSumb is very likely to be alien, because of baiting votes and generally not making any sense.
Coloursfall is likely the inspector, otherwise why would he vote me out of the blue?
Sunflower is probably Colours' lover, given the fact that she followed his lead with no explanation whatsoever.
Phantom likely needs to calm down. Seriously.

I'm not even going to try and convince you that I _really am_ a miller, because 
Nobody will give a fuck; they just want to lynch, and 
Millers don't really help the town anyway.

What I will say is this, if you do lynch me, 2 _other innocents will die._ If that's not enough to make you change your mind, then go right ahead. Don't say I didn't warn you.

BTW, Cursed Miller is a very shitty role, Moony. Please don't ever use it again.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 18, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Phantom likely needs to calm down. Seriously.


I am the definition of calm. 

'Twas having fun. 

Cursed Miller, what was that one again?


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 18, 2012)

Okay after some reflection, here's a better idea, I'm gonna put the important bits in italics. I still think _Wargle is the Active Alien_ so let's _not lynch them_. If anyone has a nightkill, use it on them. I'm also gonna *retract my nomination of VM*, but we shouldn't abstain either - I'll go with OrngSumb and go *Phantom*.

As for myself, I'm _not going to state my role outright_, because that is usually a death wish, but _my continued survival_ at this point would be rather useful.


----------



## see ya (Nov 18, 2012)

...

Also changing vote. 

*Phantom.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 18, 2012)

I think I'll go with the majority on this one. *Phantom* seems to be a likely candidate for mafia.


----------



## yiran (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't get why we're believing someone who says they are mafia-aligned and is able to kill. About the Wargle being alien thing, I mean.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 18, 2012)

yiran said:


> I don't get why we're believing someone who says they are mafia-aligned and is able to kill. About the Wargle being alien thing, I mean.


I don't. I already said I think OrngSumb is the alien. His song, in fact, pretty much screams "alien" if you read the lyrics.


----------



## Zexion (Nov 18, 2012)

ErMiGer. I is late. But bandwagon has formed.

*jumps onto*

Sorry *Phantom*.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 18, 2012)

What the fuck?

You're believing the alien?!  I request an extension!!! I can't defend myself because I am not near a computer! 

What the hell? This goes on the list of stupidest bandwagons ever. The alien picks me out out of frustration, and you bandwagon on it?!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 18, 2012)

How about you _claim_ first, and then we will see if such a re-vote is necessary.


----------



## yiran (Nov 19, 2012)

Believing the alien about who to vote is just as bad, then.

Also I get what Colours may be doing, but what is with Sunflower blindly following? Lovers shouldn't make it THAT obvious.

Anyways, I'm not voting right now because I'm utterly confused due to lack of information. For one, why are we voting Phantom? I get the reason as to why VM originally was going to be voted, due to some information, but if we're believing VM enough to not vote him then it should be assumed that Phantom was "needing to calm down" defending someone innocent, which doesn't give us a reason to vote her either.

In all honesty, I think Wargle is the best choice, due to the fact that the only evidence we have that indicates "Wargle is alien" is from someone who screams alien, and Wargle hasn't spoken once in defense, which means even if innocent the loss won't be that bad (because inactivity). I have no contextual knowledge, however, so I'm just interpreting from what's on the thread, which isn't very accurate.

One more thing; I don't think there'd actually be a "Cursed Miller" role, because well as VM says it just plain sucks, but VM acted quite believable when he announced it, telling the GM that it was a bad role and all, although that may be part of an act...

Also Zexion jumping onto bandwagons is suspicious as mafia behaviour, but again this is just judging.

Well, waiting for Phantom to speak up.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 19, 2012)

What yiran's said makes sense. 

Since you called for it. I'm a vig. I get a once per game kill. But only once. 

Look at the lyrics for my song if you don't believe.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 19, 2012)

Phantom said:


> What yiran's said makes sense.
> 
> Since you called for it. I'm a vig. I get a once per game kill. But only once.
> 
> Look at the lyrics for my song if you don't believe.


I'll give you the line that was used in my PM to give my role. 

_I'm a believer,
Nothing could be worse,
All these imaginary friends.
Hiding betrayal,
Driving the nail,
Hoping to find a savior.
_


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 19, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to *retract my vote for now.* I'd like to see if more information comes to light, then I'll make up my mind. I agree with yiran, though. Wargle may be the best choice for lynching.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 19, 2012)

Weeeell, can I get some counter votes? Serious, I don't want a stealth lynch here!


----------



## yiran (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, since no one has responded in defense, *Wargle*.

Also, seriously, do people just jump on bandwagons randomly? Zexion, I'm looking at you. I also advise Coloursfall to not trust a person who claimed mafia poisoner.


----------



## see ya (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm not a lover. I just have no better leads because what the rest of you are saying makes no sense.


----------



## yiran (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, you did vote both times right after Coloursfall on the same person, and it makes even less sense to trust someone that claims as a mafia-aligned poisoner.

Also, "what you are saying makes no sense" seems like a way too common excuse in mafia games on this forum. Ugh.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 19, 2012)

SIGH okay first thing idk how you all arrived at the conclusion that me and Sunny are lover'd but oookay you can go on believing that I guess??

Second: I'm agreeing with what OrngSumb said because it matches the personal evidence I have gathered. May as well outright say it but I'm a role cop of sorts. Wargle is active Alien and you're stumbling right into their waiting jaws and losing the game for us. How hard is it to _trust me for once._


----------



## see ya (Nov 19, 2012)

I follow Colours because he's an experienced mafia player, and I agreed with his logic. Again, the rest of you are going way, way off track from how I'm seeing things. 

Besides, nothing about the Lover role means that the two have to blindly agree with each other.

Someone being targetted for a kill and then not dying means, most of the time, that they are an alien. I have no idea where the crap you guys are getting that OrngSumb is the alien because, lyrics or not, there is no evidence. Wargle, however, does have that evidence and we have a LOT to lose if we make the wrong decision here.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 19, 2012)

Let me put this simply. OrngSumb is ALIEN. Wargle, I don't know. 

OrngSumb is doing the same thing I've done before when I'm alien. yiran might remember this. Where I accuse someone of something, no reason, just blindly accusing. In this case OrngSumb has not chosen the best option in accusing. This is a lead on so that OrngSumb be called out, now as mafia poisoner supposedly, and eventually lynched. I did a in depth analysis of one of OrngSumb's post that pretty much screamed ALIEN. 

*Wargle. *Sorry, it's you or me.


@Colours, aaaand said personal advice that you off handedly mentioned? Come on, if you mentioned it, you probably expected it outed, you're a target now anyways, all of us are who claimed anything.


----------



## yiran (Nov 19, 2012)

Would a mafia really claim themselves as mafia in public? Due to the fact that people would very, very likely vote someone who claims mafia, I deduce that OrngSumb is trying to be voted off, and only aliens try to be voted off.

You still haven't explained a tidbit as to why you're voting Phantom yet.

The reason why I believe you two are lovers is because, well, Sunflower says she agrees with Coloursfall's logic but Coloursfall hasn't really used much reasoning out here yet. So I suspect that you two are able to have out-of-thread communication, which is supported by the evidence that Sunflower follows Coloursfall's votes immediately.

One more thing; I also can gather info of sorts (which is why I haven't been speaking up, so I don't attract attention), and I have reason to believe that Wargle is most definitely not alien. As in, I'm absolutely and completely sure that she isn't alien. Although I have no evidence indicating whether she is mafia or not, voting her would be a completely safe move.

So either Coloursfall is lying, insane/paranoid/something, or his evidence is not a guarantee.

(Also I suck at analysing lyrics, please point out where Wargle's role PM indicates alien (if that's what you're talking about))


----------



## yiran (Nov 19, 2012)

Phantom said:


> yiran might remember this.


Ahahah yes using Chinese and voting randomly


----------



## yiran (Nov 19, 2012)

No editing sucks.

Anyway, I'd just like to ask Phantom to point out: which post of OrngSumb did you analyse in depth? I agree with you that he's alien, but I think more solid evidence would convince them more.

Oh and I just realised you (Coloursfall and Sunflower) are still voting Phantom after she claimed vig. What?


----------



## Phantom (Nov 19, 2012)

Sunflower said:


> Someone being targetted for a kill and then not dying means, most of the time, that they are an alien. I have no idea where the crap you guys are getting that OrngSumb is the alien because, lyrics or not, there is no evidence. Wargle, however, does have that evidence and we have a LOT to lose if we make the wrong decision here.


I ask you this, why would they do that? Why would they so BLATANTLY give their non innocent alignment out? OrngSumb was LYING about Wargle. There was no activation, Wargle was probably never targetted. Wargle is a red herring. You're all focusing on Wargle being supposedly alien, when they aren't. I also ask you this.

OrngSumb voted for Wargle first. If they TRULY believed that Wargle was alien, why would they vote for them? If Wargle was supposed to die and didn't and is now expected alien, why would OrngSumb start a vote for them?

The first post was complaining that Wargle had somehow survived some murder attempt. Obviously, this was a ruse, this Wargle=alien thing that you and Colours seem to be the only ones being dogged along with is completely out in left field. How are we 'stumbling into their waiting jaws' when Wargle HASN'T MADE A SINGLE POST THIS DAY PHASE? They haven't done ANYTHING. Not a thing! How is that having 'waiting jaws'? 

My theory? You two are mafia. You don't want to give any hint that you have prior knowledge of OrngSumb being activated. You want us to follow the leader with this badly played alien, and then you'll get rid of them tonight. 

IN FACT. I believe Wargle hasn't spoken because of the potential for there being a SILENCER. 

And wtf is Sunflower talking about 'lyrics or not'. The only lyrics were my own, posted in some attempt of my own defense. They have nothing to do with this alien debate. 

Also I do not see how you could not be following. It's rather straightforward.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 19, 2012)

yiran said:


> No editing sucks.
> 
> Anyway, I'd just like to ask Phantom to point out: which post of OrngSumb did you analyse in depth? I agree with you that he's alien, but I think more solid evidence would convince them more.
> 
> Oh and I just realised you (Coloursfall and Sunflower) are still voting Phantom after she claimed vig. What?


 
This one. Aaaaand this is the post I made in analysis.


----------



## Sylph (Nov 19, 2012)

The song have been active it seems. The figure paces the rafters, watching as they start to turn on each other one by one, stating why they think they do while the Beast just growls from hunger. Finally the sun set and the Songs had to fall silent. It was time,the first they will do this, the first they will kill one of their own while awake.

The figure, pauses and sees the accused, eyes locked on the one that had the most against them. Withdrawing their gun, they line up the shot and pull the trigger. Slipping it back in its holster, she leans on a beam. "Deed is done...be glad I saved you the pain of doing it yourself."

The Songs back away from the body, watching the blood seep out of them. At first they believe they have picked the wrong one, maybe they are going to pay for losing one of their own.

Then the Beast laughed.

Reaching out a claw, it picks up the fallen body of *Phantom*, shadows coiling around them as they are dragged into the dark.

"...well I'll be dipped."

Pleased that a Shadow was found, the Songs start to move away when they notice one standing rather still, staring at the body of the dead. Pausing, a few try to ask what is the matter wen they start to walk toward the Beast.

The Beast swipped and took them as well, adding the body of *Yiran* to the meal. This was a good day.

"...holy dooley"

----------
*Phantom is Dead. They were Mafia
Yiran is Dead. They were Innocent
48 Hours for night actions.*


----------



## Phantom (Nov 19, 2012)

Can I just say I am veryveryvery pissed off right now? Like, my hands are shaking in anger, pissed off? Like 'I could punch a wall' pissed?

Seriously, was this rigged? 

Any decent GM would have extended the phase when there was actual discussion, especially when a player requests an extension as well!


----------



## Sylph (Nov 22, 2012)

Light licks at the boots of the sleeping Songs. The ringing of a departed voice still in their heads, as if a ghost angered by events unfolded wishing to make itself known. The air in the Showhouse has dropped, chilling them to their very bones. One by one they move to the stage, shaken by the already glowing eyes of the Beast awaiting them silently.

As they circle the Stage, they look down at the body, fresh from the kill and laid out like a corpse in a casket. Written next to her in her own blood, are the words "Follow me my dear. The Shadows await us both". The killer seems to have taken the talk from before to heart, taunting the Songs and trying to bring pain to another heart.

No one steps forward however in grief.
She was not a loved one to a Song. Just another player.

*Sunflower is Dead. She was Innocent.
48 Hours to discuss and vote.*


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 22, 2012)

*yiran*


----------



## Zexion (Nov 22, 2012)

Um, yiran is dead... according to the list...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 22, 2012)

It makes sense now that Phantom and yiran were lovers.


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 22, 2012)

Ah yes. Forgot. *Zexion* then


----------



## Zexion (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh really now? Why me?


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 22, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 22, 2012)

OrngSumb said:


> Why not?


Because you're just baiting for an omgus vote?


----------



## Sylph (Nov 23, 2012)

The figure leans back against  beam, watching them getting started with their discussion and investigations. Though the songs can't see them,the figure is smiling now that they have found one of the Shadows among them.

That smile disappears as one of the songs break off from the others, pulling out a strange box from their bag. Shifting from their spot, they watch as the Song opens the strange box and holding out before them. Before anyone could blink, the light of day was sucked out of the room, time twisting before them and the very sun outside being forced to set.

Someone has ended the day early.
All we can do is hope this will not end badly.

*The Day has Ended prematurely by one of you.
48 Hours to send in Night Actions.*


----------



## Sylph (Nov 28, 2012)

At last the day came, bringing with it a sense of ease to the Song. They were alright, they were alive, and they had found a Shadow not long ago. They were going to be alright as long as they can work together and find the other Shadows.

Creeping over to the Main Stage, they wait as the Beast arrives. Somehow they have become accustomed to this routine of sleeping, waking, waiting for the Beast and doing the bloody dance of 'whodunit'

Taking a quick look around, they can see they are still all here. Someone must have been lucky last night.

*No one died
48 Hours to discuss*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 28, 2012)

That's a lucky break! Seeing as the alien's already out, this one was more than likely a doctor heal or a roleblocker on the don.


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 29, 2012)

*Vehement Mustelid*


----------



## Zexion (Nov 29, 2012)

Do you just nominate the first person you can think of?


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes, hi, I nominate *anyone but OrngSumb*.

This is redic.


----------

